# rigid insulation thickness for a condo/townhouse



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Why would you want to insulation the interior walls from the heat of the adjacent unit?

The only reason, I could think of would be to Roxul for reduced noise transmission between units.

Dick


----------

